

How To Deal With A Fear Of Public Speaking - tvsm2211
http://www.bragar.net/18-speech-topics-how-to-deal-with-a-fear-of-giving-a-speech/
Fear of public speaking is the number one of all fears. In the words of Mark Twain: “There are 2 types of speakers: those that are nervous and those that are liars”. Our bodies are programmed from prehistorical times to react to fear with fight or flight––fight that animal or run out of its way. But that surge of adrenalin no longer helps us when we give a speehc. So we have to learn to manage it.
======
wallflower
Why do you want to become better at speaking?

The better public speakers I have known have always had a desire to
communicate their message/their story. Even when their public speaking skills
were poor. The passion/intention always came before.

Toastmasters changed my life because it made me realize that you can become
good at something if you have a simmering desire to become better. I stumbled
upon toastmasters in a period of workaholism, and diving into TM allowed me to
work towards something non-work-specific-related but broader. And saved me
from burning out in my job.

I believe you can only improve by doing and by getting feedback on how to
improve. Toastmasters is all about giving you honest feedback on how to
improve. After you give a speech, you get honest, handwritten feedback (a
Toastmasters standard) from a formal evaluator and from some of the audience
members. The value of that is immense. A team of people who want you to get
better but at the same time don't want to cut you down to the root (while you
are still developing).

Toastmasters is an excellent environment for learning public speaking. Because
you have to eventually face your fear and do speech #1 (The Icebreaker). You
can only learn by doing. You're going to fall down, stumble umm/ahh but we're
there to catch that and support you. The fact that most of your fellow
Toastmaster attendees have no tie other than you're all there for public
speaking experience - there is no office politics (unless of course, you're in
your company club - which I _do_ not recommend - go somewhere else).

If you're not ready for Toastmasters, try asking a question in a public forum.
Like at a Q&A after a lecture. Then, if you feel you're still not ready for
Toastmasters, just go to a meeting. You don't have to participate. Just
observe and watch.

------
dhimes
I have spoken publicly a lot (still do). Many of the suggestions in the
article are context-specific, or have widely varied appeal depending on the
person (I am not going to show up early and have herbal tea, sorry...)

But I am going to rehearse. Many, many times. Not just prepare, mind you, but
_rehearse_. With a small tape recorder going, I will practice, analyze, revise
and practice some more.

I think this is the one thing that separates those who come off as
professional from those that come off as amateurish.

------
mpresh
The best way to get over your fear is to practice. Start form smaller groups
and work your way up. Eventually the fear goes away and you can turn that fear
into positive energy when you are on stage.

I am the president of MIT speech club where members give speeches and
participate in impromptu speaking. We meet Tuesdays at 6 pm in room 2-105.
Feel free to email me at mpresh@gmail.com or just show up.

Looking forward to you joining us.

Best, -Mike

